# Can you recommend an articulating wall mount for a 50" Samsung TV?



## grecinos (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey folks,

I'm considering purchasing a Samsung 50" TV, model# UN50MU6300, in the near future.  I need an articulating wall mount to go with it.  I need something that will allow it to fit on a wall with about 3 inches of mounting space.  Here is what it should look like when it's done  (this is my current 40" TV mounted):






As you can see, it's situated to the right of the wall.  That's how I want the 50" TV to fit.  If I use this mount with the 50" TV, it will stick out to the left, obstructing my workspace.  

Here is a link to a mount that I like:
https://www.av-express.com/full-mot...Ch2V-gziEAQYBSABEgJ63fD_BwE&bvstate=pg:2/ct:q

I like this mount, but it's a bit pricey.  Does anyone know of a similar mount?

Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

grecinos


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 23, 2018)

same I got a rokutv (tcl) that's a 40 incher and I wanna make a dedicated media room vs having a stupid "great room" config I got now and I need a good mount for it as well. lots of people say that a lot of the mounts on amazon suck for the particular tv I got.  and most other stores are low on stock for those that can easily mount to mixed bag wall types.


----------



## grecinos (Feb 1, 2018)

A quick followup...

I ended up buying this mount:  https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082821&p_id=10477&seq=1&format=2

It has a 24" extension.  I've configured it as the photo shows (on my first post).  When attached to the 49" TV, the left edge of the TV aligns on to the center of the mounting bracket on the wall.   Exactly what I wanted.

If you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers.


----------



## grecinos (Jan 29, 2019)

JohnDale said:


> Hello. I know I am a one year late but I suggest buying VESA stainless steel swivel wall mount. It is compatible to any tv brand. It is exactly like the one you linked. I have a 50 inches cosmos outdoor tv mounted with vesa brackets because it actually came together with it but it's nice because of its compatibility.



I ended up buying this one:
https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082821&p_id=10477&seq=1&format=2

It works like a charm.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 29, 2019)

I like this brand, atdec. :  https://www.atdec.com/wall-mounts


----------



## salallan29 (Sep 23, 2020)

\


Use a pull down tv mount

https://www.tranquilmount.co.uk/mounts/pull-down-lowering-tv-mount/

or a video wall mount like https://www.tranquilmount.co.uk/shop/video-wall-mount-modular-solution-suppliers/

This is what I used


----------



## grecinos (Sep 23, 2020)

I ended up purchasing this wall mount from MonoPrice.  It works like a charm and was reasonably affordable.  Sorry, I don't have any photos, but the dimensions are spot on.



			Products no longer Available
		


Cheers.


----------

